# [FULL!]  ADVENTURERS Inc. Recruitment drive!



## Viking Bastard (Oct 10, 2004)

Cheers!

.







.

I am seeking 4-5 players for a *Eberron* game. 5-10th level (haven't really decided on the exact powerlevel).

Allowed books for character creation would be the 3.5 Core Books (or SRD), Eberron main book and the XPH.
More details on character creation later, if there's anyone interested.

The players would take the roles as members of the legendary adventuring firm-for-hire ADVENTURERS Inc.'s 
Alpha Strike Team. The team sent on the most dangerous quests. I'm thinking rather high action (which does
not mean all-combat, as such), wild-imagination type stuff. I've been doin' a lot of more sober, mystery
style RPGing lately and I want a more 'fun' action-packed game. The people I've been gaming with lately are
not really interested in that at the moment and so I come here with hope for relief for some of my ideas.

.

If a dungeon needs looting, they call ADVENTURERS Inc.
If a artifact is needed to save the world has to be found, they call ADVENTURERS Inc.
If a evil powerful ring needs to be thrown into a fiery abyss, they call ADVENTURERS Inc.
If a princess is kidnapped by a Goblin King, they call ADVENTURERS Inc.
Demon Lord to be vanquished? ADVENTURERS Inc.
A ghost to be exorcised? ADVENTURERS Inc.
A dragon bothering your village? ADVENTURERS Inc.
Goblin infestation in your basement? ADVENTURERS Inc.

But be sure, they don't come cheap.

.

_Anyone interested?_​


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, sounds like a laugh to me, and it's nice to find an excuse so soon to use the shiny new Eberron book I picked up yesterday. Count me in! I'm only recently discovering all the delicious goodies within the XPHB, so I think I'll be taking something from there. A Soulknife might be fun, although I'm also quite tempted by a Nomad, or perhaps a Shaper. Note that I haven't had a real chance to look over the campaign setting yet, so a cohesive character that works with the setting might be a few days away.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

A light adventure?  Where I can try out Eberron some more?  AND, since nobody has said it yet, make a Warforged to boot?  Oh, you better _believe_ I want in one this.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 11, 2004)

I would absolutely love to get in on this. My favourite world, in the lighter, action/adventure oriented tone I prefer. I'll be watching for character creation details, but can guarentee I'll end up somewhere in Indiana Jones/Lara Croft territory.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, I am so all over this. After long time lurking, I just created an account and fiendishly refreshed until I could activate it just so I could join this thread. I would love to get into a PBP. And Eberron is definitely one of my favourite settings.  I already have several Eberron characters laying about. I'm thinking I might pull out my Shifter druid, but I have a few others in the wings. So, yes, I'm in, if you'll have me.


----------



## resistor (Oct 11, 2004)

OH!  I definitely want to play!  A light-hearted adventure in my new favorite setting sounds like just the thing.  I'm thinking about a Changeling Rogue/Soulknife.  I'll DEFINITELY be watching this one.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, that's five right there. That was fast! 


			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Well, sounds like a laugh to me, and it's nice to find an excuse so soon to use the shiny new Eberron book I picked up yesterday. Count me in!



Yay!


> I'm only recently discovering all the delicious goodies within the XPHB, so I think I'll be taking something from there. A Soulknife might be fun, although I'm also quite tempted by a Nomad, or perhaps a Shaper.



Sure. Whatever. Don't take too much time deciding.


> Note that I haven't had a real chance to look over the campaign setting yet, so a cohesive character that works with the setting might be a few days away.



Speed read as best as you can, then. 


			
				Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> A light adventure?  Where I can try out Eberron some more?  AND, since nobody has said it yet, make a Warforged to boot?  Oh, you better _believe_ I want in one this.



Warforged is fine. Welcome aboard. 

And any Prachett fan is always a OK by me.


			
				Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> I would absolutely love to get in on this.



Oh, you! *blush*


> My favourite world, in the lighter, action/adventure oriented tone I prefer. I'll be watching for character creation details, but can guarentee I'll end up somewhere in Indiana Jones/Lara Croft territory.



Sounds like a laugh.


			
				Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Okay, I am so all over this. After long time lurking, I just created an account and fiendishly refreshed until I could activate it just so I could join this thread.



Right. No pressure, there.   


> I would love to get into a PBP.



Yeah. Me too.


> And Eberron is definitely one of my favourite settings.  I already have several Eberron characters laying about. I'm thinking I might pull out my Shifter druid, but I have a few others in the wings. So, yes, I'm in, if you'll have me.



Sure! I'm game if you are.


			
				resistor said:
			
		

> OH!  I definitely want to play!



OH! Same here!


> A light-hearted adventure in my new favorite setting sounds like just the thing.  I'm thinking about a Changeling Rogue/Soulknife.



Oooh. Devious. I like it.


> I'll DEFINITELY be watching this one.



Hey, I already subscribed to this thread!

.

Anyhootz, I will try to post more detailed character creation guidelines tomorrow.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey if there is still room, I would love to play in an Eberron game


----------



## Gideon (Oct 11, 2004)

day late...and maybe a couple dollars short


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey if there is still room, I would love to play in an Eberron game



Sure. I can stretch it into six.


			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> day late...and maybe a couple dollars short



I don't really want to go beyond six, but if anyone changes his mind 
(or isn't active enough) I'll keep you in mind.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 11, 2004)

Knowing how these PbP games occasionally go, if you wann keep me on the waiting list too, I'd appreciate it!

 I'll likely read this series, just because it looks like great fun!


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 11, 2004)

Eberron is goin' like hot cakes!!!  I'd appreciate it if you'd keep me on your waiting list.  Thanks!!

TZ


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2004)

Sure guys. Onto the waiting list it is.

.

Here are my thoughts on character creation...


_
*8th level, 30pt buy, max gold, first level max HP but average after that.*_

*Allowed books are: *
_The core books, Eberron main and the XPH._

*Info I want to see: *
_For every skill, spell or feat not in the PHB that's taken, I want to know 
where I can find them (definately which book & preferably the page as well), 
since I don't know them all by heart yet like the PHB stuff. This is not 
required for psionic powers, although it'd be appreciated.

I want a good bio, which emcompasses the character's history, present state
and what directions you see your character going into in the future. I want 
to know how they came to be recruited by ADVENTURERS Inc. (go wild!) and what
your character's motivations are for sticking around (do you owe them money?
Do you just like the security or resources they can give you? You just like
the cook's salad? What?). _

.

Be sure to post a short description and character plans before you go along 
and finish creating the character so I won't end up vetoing some fully fleshed
out concept.

Go wild!


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 11, 2004)

Okay, I'll give you a basic outline for my character now: I'm going with a Human Soulknife, born to a poor family of refugees from Cyre although he never knew his parents. After discovering his ability to manifest a mindblade while he was a kid and getting ideas above his station, he ran away when he reached adolescence to make his living as a mercenary. I'll go into more detail on the interim when I come to flesh the character out properly, but after freelancing for some years he eventually he got recruited into ADVENTURERS Inc. by blackmail. Essentially he beat one of their agents to a particular treasure that both had been hunting for, and that was rather sensitive as it was part of a large haul that had been stolen in a bloody break-in at one of House Cannith's enclaves, and was politely informed that he could either join the company and give up the treasure in return for a fair price, or the authorities would be informed that ADVENTURERS Inc. had successfully run down the perpetrator of the heist, though he seemed to have disposed of all but the one most powerful item that had been stolen.

 In terms of abilities, he'll be a finesse fighter I think. Quite outgoing and charming personality, and very witty, with a tendency to rely on luck and ability rather than planning or judgement. Has a tendency to get competitive, and loves to show off. Self-assured and driven in his ongoing search for self-perfection.

 As for future plans - he'll probably remain a pure soulknife, I don't really plan on aiming for any prestige classes. His basic outlook is likely to remain the same, as he's basically incorrigible, but it's possible that if he gets knocked down a couple of times he might deflate and become a little less cocky and a little more willing to listen to people who know better than him. And, of course, there's always the possibility that a curveball will come along, or my perception will change, and his development as a character will go down another route entirely. 

 What do you think? Should I go ahead and make him?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2004)

Sure.


----------



## resistor (Oct 11, 2004)

Mine is a Changeling Rogue/Soulknife who prefers to call his job that of a "single target elimination specialist."  In other words, he is an assassin.  He grew up in the lower levels of Sharn where he became entangled early on in gang warfare.  He rose to the top of the heap quickly after he discovered his own psionic potential and manifested it through his mind blade.  That and his changeling nature brought him to the top, and he eventually became bored with the underworld of Sharn.  Thus he was quick to sign on when ADVENTURERS, Inc. contacted the legendary killer from beneath Sharn, looking for something new and interesting to do.

He is not truly evil, but very indifferent towards life as a whole.  He adventures for the thrill of it, and would likely quit if it ever became boring.  Likewise, he doesn't kill out of malice or vengefulness: he does it for the challenge and excitement.

Ability-wise, he's definitely a cloak and dagger type.  He has all the classic stealth skills, but also put some work into interaction skills too.  While he prefers straight-up assassination, he is willing and able to do infiltration as well.  His most frequently demanded service is a combination of the two: to assassinate a target while framing someone else.

In terms of advancement, he'll likely continue to advance as a soul knife rather than as a rogue.  He's definitely following an assassin-like route, but doesn't actually qualify for the PrC because of his alignment.  Do you know of any other assassin classes without the alignment requirement?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 11, 2004)

Another soulknife?

Allright.


----------



## resistor (Oct 11, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Another soulknife?




Yeah, I know.  But I think they sound like they're using the same ability towards different ends.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hmmm... I'm not sure about this. I should make it clear right now that this *isn't* an attempt to guilt you into changing your character, you should play whatever you feel happiest with. But if there's to be another Soulknife in the group I think I might change my plans, since having two such characters in a group always kind of irritates me. If you were writing a book rather than playing a game, you definitely wouldn't put two Soulknives in the same group, because it messes up the balance of personalities (not to mention abilities) when you have two such specialized characters in the same group. It's not like I'd started any of the real grind of character creation anyway, and I had been looking very hard at maybe playing an Artificer. So I think I'll consider this for a bit longer, with a view to maybe being a human artificer instead.


----------



## twwtww (Oct 11, 2004)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is the XPH?


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 11, 2004)

The Expanded Psionics Handbook.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 11, 2004)

Edit: Whoops.  Never mind.


----------



## resistor (Oct 11, 2004)

Gramcrackered said:
			
		

> Edit: Whoops.  Never mind.



 *shrug*

I don't feel any particular compunction about mechanically the same characters.  But if it bothers you that much, I'll keep looking around for other options for how to make an assassin.  It's just that the rules don't offer much for that beyond the Assassin class, which isn't applicable due to alignment requirements.

Otherwise, you might want to look at Psychic Warrior and the Elocator PrC.  That'd make a good Dex fighter.

Either way, I'll keep looking around.


----------



## resistor (Oct 11, 2004)

EDIT:  Oops.  Double post.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't worry about it - I'm getting psyched about my artificer now.  Stick with your original idea. 

 So, new concept:

 Human artificer. Brought up by gnomes, after being sent to Zilargo to escape the fighting in Breland. Unquenchable thirst for knowledge, and a desire to know how everything works. Very charming, with something of a Mephistopholean air, and quite outgoing. Interested in other people in much the same way as he's interested in a particularly fascinating and complex text or relic, as objects of study. He has something of a jackdaw-like lust for small, shiny objects, and material possessions generally in fact appeal to him, particularly if they are well-made objects of any sort. 

 I rather liked my previous character's reason for joining ADVENTURERS inc., so I see no need to change it. The artificer would likely accept his change of circumstances very quickly, however, and come to see it in a positive light as it gives him steady work and access to resources.

EDIT: One point about artificers though. He'll have had item creation feats and a reserve with which to use them since level 1, so he'll have been making items since then. But, he'll also have been using them up at a steady rate. So my suggestion is that I buy items with my money as normal, plus use the level 8 experience reserve to make whatever I want at the appropiately reduced prices. It can be assumed that all items made at previous levels have been used, or are incorporated into his equipment in the case of wepaons or armour. For instance, if I buy a weapon +1 of some kind with my regular funds, having used all my level 8 experience reserve for other things, I might roleplay it as if he had made it a couple of years ago, but pay for it normally so that the whole process is less headache-inducing. What do you think?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 11, 2004)

Kewl... I will figure out my character. Right now I am thinking a Human or Shifter Ranger


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 12, 2004)

*resistor:* ...I'm going to assume you quoting me was some sort of accident or misunderstanding.  I never even commented on the similarity between your's and Eluvan's concepts.  

Oh - if you want my advice though regarding your comment about any assassin-y prestige classes, I suggest you search through Crystal Keep's catalog (www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Classes-Prestige.pdf).

Let's see now...looks like nobody has declared themselves as a straight meat shield.  Which is convenient, as that's the direction my character is going for.

...And I WAS about to write up my background, but I just bumped into a friend of mine.  So...uh...that'll have to wait.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 12, 2004)

The Doctor is Anomalously ill tonight, so will be brief until things get more Nomalous upon the morrow. In brief, Human Rogue, Extreme Explorer. A cross between Indiana Jones and Lara Croft, he's beaten Adventure Inc. to the goal by mere moments often enough that they made it their business to recruit him. Tagline: "This belongs in a museum! ...Now, lets find some that will bid on it."


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 12, 2004)

So, after my usual undecided deliberations, and about a dozen fleeting character concepts, I've decided:

I'll be playing a Kalashtar Soulknife- no, no, wait, just kidding. No dice throwing please.   

But really, Halfling Fighter, native to the Talenta Plains, extreme hunter type. He discovered he had a passion for it (hunting) at a young age, and just continued in the trend. Why did he leave the Talenta Plains? His words, "It's safe there." Why is he with Adventurers Inc.? "I ran out of monsters." Practically his sole ambition is to hunt, and he jumps at the chance to hunt anything he hasn't yet. He's rather simple, and fairly focused on his goals. Those being, to hunt at least one of everything there is to hunt. He's made it a personal mission, and Adventurers Inc. has given him the best opportunity to fulfill that.

As a person, he's fairly quiet and keeps to himself some (think the old seasoned Indian trackers in classic westerns) until he's on the trail of something. That's when he really comes alive, and some might say there's even a bit of a mad gleam in his eye. He has a strict personal code however, and honours the 'Noble Savage' tradition of his homeland and people

His progression will probably be fairly simple, and movement/combat oriented for feats/skills/etc. He might be looking for a custom of already published PrC for the future based around the great hunter theme, but that's kind of iffy.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 12, 2004)

All sounds fine. It's all green lighted by me. Now, do your stuff!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 12, 2004)

Er, yeah, sort of entirely missed a paragraph in the book. So... nevermind. Heh. Heh.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 13, 2004)

My character's going to be done pretty soon. Do you want us to post them here, or will there be a Rogue's Gallery thread going up?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 13, 2004)

Sooo... three down, three to go.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 13, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 13, 2004)

Heh. Your post hadn't shown up when I wrote that. I meant that three people have
posted their concepts, three have not.

Just post your character here. If I make a Rogue Gallery thread later on, I'll just repost 
them there.


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmmm...background...background...

Thirty years-ago Barrel was forged as a weapon of war, a Warforged created when sentience was still a tricky business and his kind was focused solely on destruction.  It was simple, happy era, with Barrel's time being divided between only killing and waiting to kill.

And then the war ended.  A peace treaty was formed out of nowhere, leaving Barrel suddenly out of "work" and with no real prospects on the horizon.  He was a relic of a brutal time - a time nobody wanted to remember.

The next few decades were difficult.  Desperately wanting a purpose, Barrel found himself trying his hand at all sorts of random jobs.  Sometimes without any real idea of what he was doing.  Mostly for little to no pay.  And always with disastrous results.

Consider his attempts as a sparring partner; having no real gauge of non-lethal blows, he kept killing the students.  Or the time he joined up with a local guard unit; there was some confusion about which crimes really required the death penalty.  And let us not speak of the horrible meals he created as a short-order cook; there are still men who shriek at the mere sight of a dinner plate.

...Can't think of a way he would have joined up with Adventures Inc.  Give me another day to toss that around.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 13, 2004)

So, being somewhat new to the PBP form, I have a question. Should we post character sheets, or just a stat block or... what? And secondarily, how do we handle the 8th level magic items issue? I haven't ever made an advanced character in 3.5.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 13, 2004)

36000 is the standard amount for an eighth level character. Most DMs rule that no more than half of that should be spent on any single item, but other than that anything in the DM's guide shopping lists is fair game. If you want an example of a level 8 character on these boards, this thread should help.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 13, 2004)

What Eluvan said.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 13, 2004)

*Ansalthin Harson*

((Note that the Homunculus was created at level 5, and hence the experience cost for it was taken from my level 5 reserve. Tell me if you're not okay with that))

*Ansalthin Harson*
Male Human Artificer 8
EXP:  29,000 	
Action Points: 9	
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Region of Origin: Breland

Medium-sized, 5’4” tall, 110 lbs, 27 years old
Pale skin, Black hair, amber eyes

Str 8
Dex 12
Con 10
Int 17
Wis 6
Cha 19

HD: 8d6
Hit Points: 30
AC 17
Init +1
BAB +6/+1; Grap +5
Spd 20ft., Run 60ft. (base 30ft., medium armour)
SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +6

Melee +6/+1 Masterwork Heavy Mace, 1d8-1, 20/x2
Ranged +8/+3 Flaming Light Crossbow +1, 1d8 +2 +1d6 fire, 19-20/x2, range 80’x10

*Languages*
Common
Gnomish
Dwarven
Goblin

*Skills*
Appraise +9  (6 ranks + 3 Int)
Balance -2 (0 ranks + 1 Dex – 3 armour)
Bluff +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Climb –4 (0 ranks – 1 Str – 3 armour)
Concentration +0 (0 ranks + 0 Con)
Craft (Alchemy) +13 (15) (10 ranks + 3 Int, +2 using alchemist’s lab)
Craft (Armour Smithing) +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Craft (Bow Making) +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Craft (Trap Making) +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Craft (Weapon Smithing) +6 (3 ranks + 3 Int)
Diplomacy +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Disable Device +11 (13) (8 ranks + 3 Int, +2 using masterwork thieves’ tools)
Disguise +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Escape Artist -2 (0 ranks + 1 Dex – 3 armour)
Forgery +3 (0 ranks + 3 Int)
Gather Information +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Handle Animal +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Heal –2 (0 ranks – 2 Wis)
Hide -2 (0 ranks + 1 Dex – 3 armour)
Intimidate +4 (0 ranks + 4 Cha)
Jump –4 (0 ranks – 1 Str – 3 armour)
Knowledge (Arcana) +10 (7 ranks + 3 Int)
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +7 (4 ranks + 3 Int)
Listen –2 (0 ranks – 2 Wis)
Move Silently -2 (0 ranks + 1 Dex – 3 armour)
Ride +1 (0 ranks + 1 Dex)
Search +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Sense Motive –2 (0 ranks – 2 Wis)
Spellcraft +13 (10 ranks + 3 Int)
Spot –2 (0 ranks – 2 Wis)
Survival –2 (0 ranks – 2 Wis)
Swim –7 (0 ranks – 1 Str – 6 armour)
Tumble -2 (0 ranks + 1 Dex – 3 armour)
Use Magic Device +17 (19) (10 ranks + 4 Cha + 3 Feat, +2 when using scrolls, wands, magic weapons or armour, or wondrous items)
Use Rope +1 (0 ranks + 1 Dex)

*Feats*
Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
Quicken Spell
Scribe Scroll
Brew Potion
Legendary Artisan (ECS p.56)
Craft Wondrous Item
Maximize Spell 
Craft Magic Arms and Armour
Rapid Reload (Light Crossbow)
Craft Wand
Attune Magic Weapon (ECS p.50)

*Human Traits*
Bonus Feat
+4 skill points at first level and +1 skill points at each additional level

*Artificer Abilities*
Craft Reserve (0)
Artificer Knowledge (+11)
Artisan Bonus
Disable Trap
Item Creation
Craft Homunculus 
Retain Essence
Metamagic Spell Trigger

*Artificer Infusions*
1st – 4/day
2nd – 4/day
3rd – 4/day
4th – 1/day

*Equipment*
Breastplate +1 (worn, 30 lbs, 1,350 gp)
Flaming Light Crossbow +1 (right hip, 4 lbs, 8335 gp)
Quiver and 20 bolts (right shoulder, 3 lbs, 3gp)
Masterwork Heavy Mace  (left hip, 8 lbs, 312gp)

Deck of Illusions (in cloak pocket, all cards remain, 0 lbs, 4200gp, 248 xp)
Wand of  Magic Missile (9th level)(in cloak pocket, 0 lbs, 50 charges remain, 6750gp) 
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd level)(in cloak pocket, 0 lbs, 50 charges remain, 4500gp)
Wand of Detect Magic (in cloak pocket, 0 lbs, 50 charges remain, 375gp)

Cloak of Resistance +1 (worn, 0 lbs, 1000gp)

Bag of Holding (Type 1) (on back, 15 lbs, 2500gp)
Caltrops (in bag, 2 lbs, 1gp)
3 pc. Chalk (in bag, 0 lbs, 3cp)
Vial of Ink (in bag, 0 lbs, 8gp)
Inkpen (in bag, 0 lbs, 1sp)
Lantern, hooded (in bag, 2 lbs, 7gp)
3 pts. Oil (in bag, 3 lbs, 3gp)
Paper, 20 sheets (in bag, 0 lbs, 8gp)
Silk Rope, 50ft. (in bag, 5 lbs, 10gp)
Sealing Wax (in bag, 1 lb, 1gp)
5 potion vials, empty (in bag, 0.5 lbs, 5gp)
2 flasks acid (in bag, 2 lbs, 20gp)
2 flasks alchemist’s fire (in bag, 2 lbs, 40gp)
2 vials antitoxin (in bag, 0 lbs, 100gp)
5 smokesticks (in bag, 2.5 lbs, 100gp)
5 sunrods (in bag, 2.5 lbs, 10gp)
2 thunderstones (in bag, 2 lbs, 60gp)
10 tindertwigs (in bag, 0 lbs, 10gp)
Alchemist’s Lab (in bag, 40 lbs, 500gp)
Masterwork Artisan’s Tools (in bag, 5 lbs, 55gp)
Magnifying Glass (in bag, 0 lbs, 100gp)
Merchant’s Scales (in bag, 1 lb, 2gp)
Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (in bag, 2 lbs, 100gp)
1182gp, 8sp, 7cp (in bag, 1 lb)

Potion Belt (worn, 1 lb, 1gp)
2x Potion of Invisibility (in belt, 0.5 lbs, 600gp)
Potion of Levitate (in belt, 0.25 lbs, 300gp)
Potion of Spiderclimb (in belt, 0.25 lbs, 300gp)

Scroll Case (attached to belt at front-right, 0.5 lbs, 1gp)
Scroll of Alarm (in case, 0 lbs, 12.5gp 1xp)
Scroll of Entangle (in case, 0 lbs, 12.5gp 1xp)
Scroll of Make Whole (in case, 0 lbs, 150gp)
Scroll of Darkness (in case, 0 lbs, 150gp)
Scroll of Rope Trick (in case, 0 lbs, 150gp)
Scroll of See Invisibility (in case, 0 lbs, 150gp)
Scroll of Silence (in case, 0 lbs, 200gp)
Scroll of Invisibility Sphere (in case, 0 lbs, 375gp)
Scroll of Restoration (in case, 0 lbs, 800gp)

*Jastus* (1050gp, 78xp)
Tiny Construct (Homunculus)
HD 2d10 (11hp)
AL: Chaotic Neutral
Initiative +2
Speed 20ft, fly 50ft (good)
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12
BAB/Grapple: +1/-8
Attack: Bite +2 melee (1d4-1 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 2½ ft./ 0ft.
Special Attacks: Poison (DC 13, primary damage sleep 1 minute, secondary damage sleep 5d6 minutes)
Special Qualities: Construct Traits, Darkvision 60ft., low-light vision, telepathic link
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 15, Con -, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 7
Skills: Hide +14, Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Lightning Reflexes
CR: 1

*Personality*: Ansalthin is charming, witty and debonair when engaged in conversation, and generally quite outgoing. He is impeccably polite at all times, even when rather inappropriate. The defining feature of his nature is his curiosity, which rules him in all walks of life. He wishes to understand everything, and it is a rare moment that his brain is not whirring with activity, trying to analyse and understand the minutiae of everything he comes across. He particularly loves small, well-crafted objects, particularly if they perform some sort of interesting function be it through magic or technology. Tinkering endlessly with such trinkets, and devising and working upon his own, are the activities that consume most of his spare time, and lust for such treasures (combined with a desire for the excitement that his everyday life fails to provide) is what drives him to adventure.
He reveals nothing of his own thoughts through conversation, always remaining inscrutable, and it is hard to imagine somebody getting close to him. It seems that, though he enjoys the company of others, actual interpersonal relationships are something that happen to other people. An interesting phenomenon, to be sure, but not something he really understands or feels the need to engage in. This leads to a very poor understanding of others, and a rather oblivious view of social interactions. In fact despite his keen intellect, ‘oblivious’ is a word that applies surprisingly well to Ansalthin. 

*Appearance*: Short, dark hair, including a closely trimmed goatee, and gleaming amber eyes give Ansalthin a somewhat Mephistopholean air. Handsome in his way, and always well-groomed and composed, he prefers to dress in light and comfortable clothing most of the time. If he is venturing into more dangerous territory he reluctantly dispenses with such luxuries in favour of a well-made and relatively light suit of armour that he crafted himself for such purposes, over which he wears a long cloak, richly embroidered with arcane symbols of some kind, into the lining of which he has sewn multiple pockets. 

*Background*: Ansalthin was born to a family of peasant farmers in a small village near the border between Breland and Droaam. He remembers little of his years there, however, as when he was only five years old he was sent away. A Gnomish wizard who had come to the village wanting a change of pace and some peace and quiet for his studies decided that the ever-increasing raids upon the village by Gnolls from the Graywall Mountains were becoming too disruptive, and set off planning to return to his home country of Zilargo, where he still had extensive family ties. Ansalthin’s parents begged him to take their son with him, and the gnome acquiesced. 
And so Ansalthin spent most of his formative years in Zilargo, where the gnome’s family took him in and treated him like a son. It was likely this experience that gave him his insatiable curiosity and lust for knowledge, though whilst his foster-father focused his attentions on one field of study he instead was naturally predisposed to aim for breadth of knowledge, wanting to know something about everything. He adored magic, in all its forms, and fell afoul of more than one unfortunate incident when he became just a little too curious about the effects of some magical brew or experiment that his foster-father was working on. 
When he was old enough, he was apprenticed to the Gnomish Wizard and spent many long hours mixing potions for him or working with his smith to craft the mundane materials used by the wizard for his magical creations. Though the wizard was forced to focus most of his efforts on the supply and sale of magical items in order to make a living, he had high hopes for Ansalthin. He hoped to steer him towards serious magical study, and allow him to transcend such material concerns in favour of a life devoted to the perfection and mastery of magecraft.
It soon became clear, however, that Ansalthin had other ideas. It was not the study, but the application of magic that fascinated him. And it fascinated him most of all when it made things work. He loved the act of creation, of making something more than the sum of its parts, and it was this art that attracted him more than any other. His foster-father was loathe to give up his hopes and dreams, but after many long arguments and much bad blood on both sides he realised that his protégé must make his own decisions, and on his eighteenth birthday told him to go into the world and find his destiny, with his blessing. 
This Ansalthin did. He made his way back to Breland, to the city of Sharn of which he had heard so many tales. Though he was inexperienced in any of the crafts he pursued, they were many and varied and he showed talent in all of them, and so he had little difficulty finding work to support himself along the way. When eventually he reached the capital, though at first he was awestruck and bewildered by the scale and the bustle of it all, he soon adapted to city life and continued to support himself in much the same way as he had along the way, by taking odd-jobs wherever he could. Eventually, by luck rather than judgement, he attracted the attention of an Artificer of some skill who maintained a small business independent of the House politics that ruled so much of the city’s commerce. He took Ansalthin on for some months, and taught him all he knew about the unique style of magic that he practised. Ansalthin took to it like a duck to water, immediately showing a prodigious talent and outstripping easily the three other apprentices under his master’s tutelage. 
It was not long, however, before Ansalthin realised that this was not the life for him. Between his gnomish foster-father and his mentor in Sharn, he had learned a considerable amount of skill in the crafting of various mundane and magical items, and even begun to master the art of instantly infusing a mundane item with magical powers for a limited time. But both his teachers shared one characteristic. They led sheltered, sedentary lives, devoted only to the study of one art and focused entirely on a commercial point of view. This was perfectly reasonable and respectable, Ansalthin could see, but it was not what he needed. He yearned to go out and experience the world, to test his abilities against the best it had to offer and thus to temper and constantly improve them. In short, he yearned for adventure. 
After taking his leave of his master in Sharn he travelled fairly aimlessly, seeking excitement and experience. It came to him, as it does to anyone who seeks it, and for some years he made his way across Khorvaire acting, as circumstance demanded, as archaeologist, artisan, or (with the help of his magical creations) spellslinger for hire. So his life went on, and he found it infinitely diverting. Always there was something new to discover, to understand, and to test his abilities. Fate seemed to favour him, and he had soon made quite a name for himself and become more successful than most in his field. 
His existence was disrupted recently by his recruitment by ADVENTURERS inc. He had been tipped of by an acquaintance that a particularly rare and rather powerful magical item had recently been stolen in a bloody break-in at an enclave of House Cannith, and through various channels had found itself in the wreckage of an airship that had crashed in the Burnt Wood of Thrane. Other treasure hunters made for it, but he beat them and claimed the treasure, a small crystal orb of some kind that glowed with magical power, for himself. The next day, before he had had time to even learn the true nature of the item, he received a note slipped under his front door politely informing him that he would meet a contact that day and would then sell him the orb for a fair price and sign a contract that would guarantee his place in the future as an agent of ADVENTURERS inc. – or else the authorities would be told that the man responsible for the break in at the House Cannith enclave had been captured, complete with the most precious item that had been taken. 
As may be expected, Ansalthin was more than a little annoyed by this attempt at blackmail. He saw little way out of it, however, and did as the note requested. At least he was being paid a fair price for his find. He carried out the first few jobs he was assigned through ADVENTURERS inc. with proficiency but little enthusiasm, but this attitude has gradually diminished. He isn’t one to hold a grudge, and after all he does now have regular employment and access to an impressive array of contacts and resources. Things could be a lot worse.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 13, 2004)

At a glance, it looks fine. I have copied it into notepad for further inspection.

Say, what about those other players?


----------



## resistor (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm working on my sheet, but a severe lack of sleep is catching up to me at the moment.  Finishing the sheet might have to give way to a nap... ;-)


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 13, 2004)

After the seventeenth try, my skills added up. Forging forward, should post tonight.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 14, 2004)

I am working out his personality and looks, and why he is in the Adventurers Inc. but here is the basic stuff so far...

---

*Devin Greenwalker* 

RANGER 8th Level
EXP: 28,000 
Human Male
ALN: Chaotic Good
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Height: 5' 8"
Weight: 171 lbs
Age: 24
Deity: ? 

STR: 14 (+2) 
DEX: 16/18 (+4 ) [bonus attribute at level 4th and 8th; gloves of DEX]
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 14 (+2)
CHA: 10

Hit Points:  52 (8 [max 1st] +28 [average levels 2-8] + 16 [con bonus])
Action Points: 9
Armor Class: 24/20 [base 10 +6 armor +3 shield +4 DEX] flat-footed 19, touch 14 

*Saving Throw Bonus*:
Fortitude: +8 [+6 base +2 con]
Reflexes: +9 [+6 base +3 dex]
Willpower: +6 [+2 base +2 wis +2 feat]

Initiative: +4
Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Grapple: +10

*Longsword +1* Attack +11; Full Attack +11/+6 (1d8+3, crit 19-20/x2)
*Heavy Mace, mastercraft Byeshk* Attack +11; Full Attack +11/+6 (1d8+3, crit 20/x2) 
*Composite Longbow +2* Attack +15; Full Attack +15/+10, rapid shot +13/+13/+10; manyshot +11/+11/+5/+5 (1d8+4. crit 20/x3)  

*Skills* [32 +8 +8 +8 +8 +8 +8 +8 +8 = 88]:
Climb +7 (5 ranks +2 str)
Handle Animals +6 (6 ranks +0 cha)
Heal +7 (5 ranks +2 wis)
Hide +20 (11 ranks +4 dex +5 cloak)
Knowledge +12 [nature] (11 ranks +1 int)  
Listen +13 (11 ranks +2 wis)
Move Silent +20 (11 ranks +4 dex +5 boots)
Ride +7 (1 rank +4 dex +2 sy)
Search +6 (5 ranks +1 int)
Spot +13 (ranks 11 +2 wis)
Survival +13 (ranks 11 +2 wis) _[+2 when tracking]_

*Languages*: 
Common, Goblinish

*Race*: Human
additional Feat
+4 skill points at first level; +1 each additional level

*Class*: Ranger 
Favored Enemies: 'Magical Beasts' +4 to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motives, Spot, and Surviva. +4 damagel; second enemy Aberrations +2 to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motives, Spot, and Survival. +2 damage
Track
Wild Empathy: +8
Combat Style: Archery - Rapid Shot 
Endurance
Animal Companion (riding/war horse of some kind)
Improved Combat Style: Archery - Manyshot
Woodland Stride
Swift Track 
Spells: two 1st level, one 2nd level (Generally will be: 1st: Longstride, Pass without a Trace; 2nd: Cat's Grace)

*Feats* [4]:
Iron Will 
Pierce Shot
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Focus (long bow)

*Equipment*:
+2 Chaimain Shirt (4250gp)
+1 Darkwood Large Wooden Shield (1257gp)
+2 Composite Longbow [strength +2] (8600gp)
+1 Longsword (2315gp)
mastercraft Byeshk Heavy Mace (1812gp)   
10 adamatine arrows (600gp)
10 silver arrows (gp)
Ring of Sustenance (2500gp)
Boots of Elvenkind (2500gp)
Cloak of Elvenkind (2500gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000gp)

{total spent on magic = 30,334gp}


----------



## Gramcrackered (Oct 14, 2004)

Alright.  Now that I've finally got a good, solid block of time, I can get somewhere with this character sheet/background.
*glances sorrowfully at the stack of games he bought from Electronic Boutique today, then looks back at the computer screen*
Y...Yes.  A good, solid block of time.

Class: Fighter(5), Warforged Juggernaut(3)
Total Level: 8

Str: 18(+4)  Dex: 12(+1)  Con: 18(+4)  Int: 8(-1)  Wis: 8(-1)  Cha: 8(-1)

Hit Points: 70/70

Base Attack Bonus: +7
 - Base Melee/Grapple Bonus: +11
 - Base Ranged Bonus: +8

Fort: +11  Ref: +3  Will: +1

Init: +1
Speed: 20' (25' for Charge)

Armor Class: 27
 - Touch: 11
 - Flat-Footed: 26

*Special Features*
Living Construct Subtype:
 - Immune to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain.
 - Cannot naturally heal.
 - May be harmed by spells/effects that target constructs, as well as _heat metal, chill metal, repelt metal or stone,_ and _repel wood._  Takes 2d6 damage from _rusting grasp_ (Reflex half; DC 14 + caster's ability mod).  Same damage from rust monster's touch (Reflex half; DC 17).  Supernatural abilities that cure hit points or ability damage provide only half normal effect.
 - Takes no damage from strenuous activity while at 0 hit points.  Does not lose additional hit points per round while less than 0 and greater than -10.
 - May be resurrected.
 - Need not eat, sleep or breathe.
+3 Adamantine Plating: +11 AC bonus, damage reduction 4/adamantine.  Base speed 20' and considered to be wearing heavy armor.  +1 max Dex bonus to AC, -5 armor check penalty, spell failure of 35%.  May not wear armor or robes.
Light Fortification: 25% a sneak attack is negated and damage rolled normally.
Slam Attack: 1d4 damage.
Proficient with all simple and martial weapons as well as armor spikes.  Also proficient with all armor and shields.
Armor Spikes: Deal 1d6 damage on a successful grapple attack.
Expert Bull Rush: Adds +3 to Str checks when trying to break down doors as well as making or defending against a bull rush.
Reserved: -3 to Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information and Sense Motive.
Charge Bonus: Additional +1 bonus to attack when charging (for a total of +3).
Construct Perfection I: Not subject to nonlethal damage or extra damage from critical hits.
Construct Perfection II: Immune to all mind-affecting spells and abilities, positive and negative.
Extended Charge: +5' bonus to speed when making a charge.
Healing Immunity: Immune to benefits of the healing subschool.  May not benefit from the effects of consumable spells and magic items.
Superior Bull Rush: When a successful bull rush is made, damage equal to the armor spikes plus Str mod may be dealt in addition.  May add the extra damage from Powerful Charge as well if made as part of a charge.

*Feats:* Adamantine Body, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Damage Reduction(x2), Power Attack, Powerful Charge, Weapon Focus: Spiked Gauntlet, Weapon Specialization: Spiked Gauntlet.

*Languages:* Common.

*Skills:* Bluff +0/-4, Climb +5/+9, Diplomacy +0/-4, Gather Information +0/-4, Intimidate +6/+5, Sense Motive +0/-4.
 - Armor Check Penalty: -5

*Weapons*
+2 Battlefist
 - To Attack:+14/+9
 - To Damage: 1d8+8 (Bludgeoning & Piercing)
 - Crit: 20/x2
 - Notes: Embedded.  Counts as a spiked gauntlet.

*Armor*
+3 Adamantine Plating.  See special features up above.

+3 Heavy Steel Shield
 - To AC: +5
 - Armor Check Penalty: -2

*Gold:* 230

*Background:* Barrel was made decades ago, back when sentience was still a tricky matter for the Warforged and their only concern was war.  In his eyes it was a glorious time, with his time divided between killing and waiting to kill.  It was a time of meaning and focus, with no question as to his purpose.

But one day the war inevitably ended, the march of battle silenced by a peace treaty concoted out of the blue.  Just as suddenly, Barrel found himself lacking for a task.  He was no longer an effective soldier in an army of metal and wood, but an ugly reminder of a time people wanted to forget.

With no conception of not being ordered to do something, Barrel took to wandering the streets, searching for any jobs openings.  While it was an unorthodox system and understandably difficult for him to find any work, he still found some.  Sometimes for no pay.  Often without any idea of what he was doing.  Always with disastrous results.

His attempts as a sparring partner ended in the death of his student.  The try at being a guardsman resulted in far too many executions for the laws liking.  And let us not speak of the time he tried his hand at being a short-order cook.  Men still shriek at the mere sight of a dinner plate in certain areas.

Obsessed with his failures and his continued lack of purpose, Barrel grew ever more depressed.  More and more he took to simply standing stark still, his eyes staring blankly at any unsettled pedestrians who happened to walk by.  If he could not be a soldier, if he could not be a success...then he would simply stand still and wait for another war.

As luck would have it, the war came to him.  

While standing in a rainstorm one night, his metal casing slowly losing a battle against rust, a band of employees from Adventure Inc. passed by Barrel.  They were rip-roaring drunk, riding high from their latest success at snatching a profitable job from beneath the noses of another mercenary band.  Unbeknown to the drunks, the mercenaries had not given up, but decided it would be easiest to simply kill the adventurers after they succeed at the task.  Then they could have both payment and whatever else the luckless band had on their person.

Swiftly the warriors decended on the adventurers, blade, arrow and spell made ready.  Truth of the matter be told, the fight likely would have been won without a bit of difficulty...had Barrel not chosen that moment to charge forward, arms flailing wildly.  While he might not have cared for the fate of those about to be ambushed, he damned well wasn't about to miss the first chance at any fun in years.

Things took their natural flow of events from there.  Barrel crushed the mercenaries with much blood and screaming.  The adventurers, glad to be living, passed him one of their fliers, directed him to their headquarters, then rushed off before he decided to squish them too.  Ecstatic at the prospective of having something to do, the Warforged rushed off and signed up with the company immediately.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 14, 2004)

I put the finishing detail on the character sheet tonight, I''ll post the sheet and backround/personality info tomorrow night after work. Sorryf or the delay.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 14, 2004)

One point to clarify: Karl Green and Gramcrackered both added on their bonus attribute points from 4th and 8th level to the 30 point-buy system, whilst I assumed they were incorporated. Who was right? I could sure use two bonus attribute points...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 14, 2004)

They were right. You get those extra points.


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 14, 2004)

Lovely. I'll go slap those on.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 14, 2004)

I just realized something. Sort of central to my concept, is my Clawfoot mount/companion. How should I handle his advancement, if any?

If I can't sort it out I can knock together my first concept of a Human Up-Close and Personal Monster Killer pretty easily.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 15, 2004)

I... uh... I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## resistor (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm just finishing up my equipment.  I should have him up tomorrow.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 15, 2004)

*Lord Hereford ir’Lancan*

The Last War was unkind to the minor nobles of Aundair’s ir’Lancan house. Their resources slowly disappeared to support the war effort and their patriarch’s love of strong drink. By the time the war was over, all but he and his son were no more. When Lord Berwick ir’Lancan passed away, his only remaining youngest son, the new Lord Hereford left the ir’Lancan holdings… both remaining acres… in the care of the trusted servants. 

Hereford had spent the war doing what he did best. On her majesty’s secret service, stealing into enemy nations and the continent of Xendrik seeking artifacts to aid Aundair in the war. Tomb after tomb, from lost crypt to deep jungle to forgotten basements of royal palaces, time and again Hereford had cheated death by the skin of his teeth and recovered an endless number of priceless, but ultimately useless, objects. 

Eventually, Hereford discovered that he was being used as a distraction. His exploits, constantly leaked to the press, were meant to divert attention from the real work his government was doing. When Cyre went up, he had a sneaking suspicion that it was his government’s fault. From then on, Hereford was no longer a servant of the queen in his heart. He began to tailor his exploits to do the most good for the most people, no matter what nation. And he vowed never to trust a government again. 

With the war over, Hereford began raiding fabulous lost treasures, auctioning them off to worthy academic institutions, and giving a healthy share of the rest to charitable causes. After leaving Adventurers Inc. with an empty dungeon and copy of the Korranberg Chronicle explaining what he found, they finally made him an offer he couldn’t refuse. With full access to their resources, Hereford believes he can now do the greatest good for the greatest number, both financially and through the inspiration and example of his own growing legend.
- - - - - - - - - -
Hereford ir'Lancan, Male Human, Rog 6/ExE 2, Chaotic Good
Age: 30 Height: 5'10” Weight: 150lbs Eyes: Blue Hair: Black

STR 12+1           
DEX 17+3           
CON 12+1           
INT 14+2            
WIS 10
CHA 14+2

Fort +2     
Ref +8      
Will +2      

HP 37 (6d6+2d8+8)      
AP 14       

Init +3                       
BAB +5                      
SPD 30'

AC 16
Touch AC 13 
Flat-Footed 16

Racial Features
Bonus feat at 1st Level.
Bonus 4 skill points at 1st level, and a bonus 1 at every level thereafter. 

Class Features
Sneak Attack +3d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +2
Uncanny Dodge
Additional Action Points
Extreme Hustle

Attacks
+2 Rapier: +10, 1d6+2, 18-20/x2, Piercing 2lbs (8,320gp)
+1 Ghost Touch Silver Dagger: +9, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 10ft, 
              Piercing 1lbs (8,320gp)
+1 Hand Crossbow: +9, 1d4+1, 19-20/x2, 30ft, Piercing 2lbs (2,400gp)

Armour
Glamoured +2 Leather: +3AC, +6 max DEX Bonus, 0 penalty. 
    Appears as good-quality worn leather outfit, with spiffy fedora.

Feats
Action Boost
Education
Heroic Spirit
Weapon Finesse

Skills 	(Total/Check(ranks+ability+misc))
Appraise 7(5+2+-) 		
Balance 13/-(10+3+-)
Bluff 2(0+2+-) 			
Climb 11/-(10+1+-)
Concentration 1(0+1+-) 		
Craft 2(0+2+-)
Decipher Script 13(11+2+-) 	
Diplomacy 2(0+2+-)
Disguise 2(0+2+-) 		        
Escape Artist 8/-(5+3+-)
Forgery 2(0+2+-) 		
Gather Information 2(0+2+-) 
Handle Animal 2(0+2+-) 		
Heal 0(0+0+-) 
Hide 3/-(0+3+-) 		
Intimidate 2(0+2+-) 
Jump 13/-(10+3+-) 		
KS Arcana 4(2+2+-) 
KS Dungeoneering 7(5+2+-) 	
KS Geography 2(2+2+-) 
KS History 2(2+2+-) 		
KS Religion 2(2+2+-) 
Listen 0(0+0+-) 			
Move Silently 3/-(0+3+-) 
Perform 2(0+2+-) 			
Ride 3(0+3+-) 
Search 12(10+2+-) 		
Sense Motive 0(0+0+-) 
Speak Language 10(10+-+-) 	
Spot 10(10+0+-) 
Survival 4(4+0+-) 		        
Swim 8/-(5+3+-)
Use Magic Device 7(5+2+-) 	
Use Rope 8(5+3+-)

Equipment 		
Total: 40lbs (light)	
Money: 2,531gp 6s

+2 Rapier (2lbs)
+1 Ghost Touch Silver Dagger (1lb)
+1 Hand Crossbow (2lbs)
20 Bolts (2lbs)
Glamoured +2 Leather Armour (15lbs)

Ring of Sustenance (-)
Handy Haversack (5lbs)
Rope Of Climbing (3lbs)
Glyphbook (2lbs)
Portrait ID (-)
Travel Papers (-)
Journal (3lbs)
Vial of Ink x2 (-)
Ink Pen x2 (-)
Scroll Case x10 (5lbs)


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 15, 2004)

Something else for Viking Bastard. I don't suppose you'd consider house ruling a magic item for me? Specifically, Legbands of Speed (Horseshoes of Speed, fit up for my Dinosaur). I know, I know. I'm being a pain.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 16, 2004)

No.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 16, 2004)

Please put me down as an alternate...thanks!

If you'll allow him, I'd like to play Greebol:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687659#post1687659


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 17, 2004)

Qaeau, Male Halfling, Fighter 8, Neutral Good
Age: 33 Height: 2'11” Weight: 28lbs Eyes: Bright Green Hair: Platinum

STR 16+3		Fort +8	HP 53 (8d10+8)	AC 18
DEX 15+2		Ref +5	Init +2		Touch AC 15
CON 12+1		Will +4	BAB +8/+3		Flat-Footed 16
INT 13+1		Spd 25/30 unarmoured		AP 9
WIS 12+1
CHA  10

Racial Features
*+2 Dexterity, –2 Strength.
*Small:+1 size bonus to Armor Class, +1 size bonus on ATK rolls, +4 size bonus on Hide
*Halfling base land speed is 20 feet.
*+2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.
*+1 racial bonus on all saving throws.
*+2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear: Stacks with the halfling’s +1 bonus on saving throws.
*+1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons/slings.

Class Features
Bonus Feats: Bonus feat from Fighter list at 1st and every 2nd level afterward.

Attacks
Stormclaw (Shockburst Talenta Sharrash):+12/+7, 1d8+5 (+1d6 Shock), 19-20x4 (+1d10 Shock), Two-handed, Reach, Slashing 5lbs		(8,318gp)

Brightfang (+1 Keen Talenta Tangat):+12/+7, 1d8+5, 15-20 x2, Two-handed, Slashing 4lbs		(8,340gp)

Abberation Bane Talenta Boomerang:+13(+15 vs Abb.), 1d3+5(+2d6 vs Abb.), x2, 30ft, Bludgeoning .5lbs		(2,315 gp)
Unarmed Strike:+12/+7, 1d2+3, x2, Subdual (Free )

Armour
Hunt Skins (+2 Hide of Silent Moves): +5 AC, +4 Max DEX, -2 Armour Check, 15ft Spd, 12.5 lbs Special: +5 to Move Silently checks	(7,915gp)

Feats
Animal Affinity			
Track
Combat Reflexes			
(b)Mounted Combat
(b)Mounted Archery		
(b)Trample
(b)Power Attack			
(b)Cleave

Companions
Bloodwind (Clawfoot dinosaur)
Meduim Creature; HD 2d8+4, 13hp; Init +3; Speed 40'; AC 19, Tpuch 16 Flat-footed 16; Base Attack/Grapple +1/+4; Atk; Talons +4 melee(1d8+30)Full Atk: Talons +4 (1d8+4) and 2 foreclaws -1 (1d3+1) and bite -1 (1d6+1); Low light vision, scent; Fort +5 ref +6 Will +1; Str 17 Dex 17 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 10; Hide +12, Jump +20, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10; Feat: Run

Carrying			With Rider: 79.25 Without: 43 (light)
Heward's Handy Haver Sack (sewn into saddlebags) (5lbs)
Saddlebags (8lbs)
Riding Saddle (25lbs)
50' Hemp rope (10lbs) <in Haver Sack side pouch 2>
Bedroll (1.25lbs) <in Haver Sack side pouch 1>

Skills				Total/Check(ranks+ability+misc)
Appraise 1(0+1+0)			
Balance 3/1(0+3+0)
Bluff 0(0+0+0)			
Climb 5/3(0+3+2/0)
Concentration 0(0+1+0)		
Craft 1(0+1+0)
Diplomacy 0(0+0+0)		
Disguise 0(0+0+0)
Escape Artist 3/1(0+3+0/-2)	
Forgery 1(0+1+0)
Gather Information 0(0+0+0) 	
Handle Animal 8(6+0+2)
Heal 4(3+1+0)			
Hide 7/5(0+3+4/2)					
Intimidate 0(0+0+0)		
Jump 10/8(0+3+2/0) +5 from Boots					
Knowledge (Nature) 4(3+1+0)	
Listen 3(0+1+2)				
Move Silently 5/8(0+3+2/5)	
Perform 0(0+0+0)
Ride 13(6+3+4)			
Search 1(0+1+0)
Sense Motive 1(0+1+0)		
Spot 0(0+0+0)
Survival 5(4+1+0)			
Use Rope 3(0+3+0)

Equipment 			Total: 26.25lbs (light)	1,296g 9s
Stormclaw (5lbs)
Brightfang (4lbs)
Abberation Bane Talenta Boomerang (.5lbs)
Hunt Skins (12.5lbs)

Boot of Striding and Springing (1lbs) (5,500gp)
Backpack (.5 lbs)
Traveler's outfit (1.25lbs)
Flint + Steel (-)
Belt pouch (.5lbs)
Everburning torch (1lb)

Personality: Qaeau is a fairly withdrawn sort. He puts on very little show for others. He always speaks his mind, and has little reason to lie so hardly ever does, when he does choose to speak that is. He  prefers the silence of native plains to the loud, crowded confines of the city. He is mildly uncomfortable in large crowds and will seek an exit to that situation. All in all, he is a quiet person. He tends to deal with problems in a direct manner, and has little issue with exerting force where other venues would provide a solution. Violence is not his first answer, but it's definitely among his top four. Many years on the hunt have jaded him, so that his is fazed by little. Others may see him as stiff or reclusive in his personal relationships, but this is not so. He does however tend to keep most people at somewhat of a distance, and has little experience in expressing his emotions to others. Part of this is due to the fact that he blames himself for the destruction of his tribe. This also relates to his having trouble when being relied upon. He believes that he could fail,  like he failed his tribe several years ago. Despite this (or maybe in part due to), overall what you see really is what you get with Qaeau.

Background: Qaeau began his life in one of the nomadic tribes that wander his native plain-lands, albeit a small one of four or five families. He had a good, simple life, and was trained in the ways of his people. He showed excellent skill as a hunter, and was soon awarded a good position in the tribe's small hierarchy due to this. When his coming of age came, he skillfully won his life-bonded and companion-mount, Bloodwind. Together they spent long on the plains, just the two of them, bringing down larger and more dangerous prey as the years went on. Soon came the time for a new lath to be chosen, and because of his strength and prowess, Qaeau was the natural choice. His tribe traveled the borderlands, growing strong, and became known for their defense of the region during the Last War in several key engagements opposing both Karrnathi and Cyrean troops. When the destruction of Cyre occurred and the peace accords were signed, Qaeau was present for the tribal councils. With the war over, his tribe now took upon themselves the duty of patrolling the borders of the newly formed Mournlands from abberant incursions, which had become alarmingly common. During this time, he had chosen a betrothed and the time for the close of their courtship and the begging of their marriage was at hand. There was a large feast planned for the night of the ceremony, and Qaeau and three of his lieutenants went on a hunt for the necessary fare. They were to meet their tribe at a predetermined point in three days time. The hunt was successful, as were they all, and carrying their spoils the hunters found the area they were to meet. However the tribe had not yet arrived. This was disturbing, as the tribe was never late in it's plans for moving. Knowing the course the tribe was to take, they traveled along it backwards, seeking their fate. Unfortunately, they found it. They found the remains of the encampment at the point they were to rest on the second night for the day's travel ahead. They knew this point to be dangerously close to the border Mists, and the tribe knew to take care. Sadly, their guard had not been enough. The entire tribe, it's encampment, their stable of dinosaur companions, everything was destroyed. Distraught, the hunters sorted out what they could in the scene of carnage. It seems a pack of large beasts had stolen into the camp at night, and started to wreak havoc. The hunters were left with a clear trail, and a grim purpose. They tracked the beasts into the Mists, and the outlying Mournlands. After three straight days of tracking, they came upon their prey. The battle was fierce, but the hunters rage would not be sated until every one of them had been destroyed. Wounded and tired, the four men left the area and returned to the ruins of their camp. They took their belongings, buried their kinsman, and went on separate paths. They each took a blood oath to destroy an abberation of the Mournlands they came upon. When Qaeau left, he brought nothing with him. For him, his old life was daed. All he had left was the Hunt. He wandered the plains, with only Bloodwind for companionship. He brought down many foes and soon, found himself at the edges of his lands. Forging onward, he passed though Karrnath, looking for more challenging prey. That was three years ago. He wandered the country, hunting as far south as Droam, and north to the Demon Wastes and Shadow Marches. As he traveled, he saw the old kingdom he had heard tales of was indeed broken. People were in need. Threatened by monsters, beasts, and in some cases even worse, he decided to begin helping them. His name spread before him in the more isolated areas as one who specialized in destroying troublesome beasts. He began to make a living off what he was doing, as people he helped gave him rewards. This meant little to him. He had heard of a rather nasty creature that had taken hold near a settlement on the edge of the Eldeen Reaches through word of mouth. He set off and tracked it down to it's lair, entering and slaying it. When he was finished, he set upon by an armed group headed for beast. After they questioned him about as to whether he knew it's whereabouts, he showed them it's teeth. They spoke for awhile, and he found out that they were a team of hunters sent for it. Their leader asked him to travel and hunt under their banner, Adventurers inc. He told them he'd consider it, and they lefty. After a days rest and thought, he tracked the group, and gave them his answer. It had been long since he had hunted with others. Maybe it was time again. He agreed, and joined Adventurers Inc.


----------



## resistor (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's what I have.  He's still missing mundane equipment, and the background isn't done yet.  But here's what I have.

---

Tsal (Guransk) 

 ROGUE 5th Level / SOULKNIFE 3rd Level
 EXP: 28,000 
 Changeling Male
 ALN: Chaotic Neutral
 Hair: Black
 Eyes: Black
 Height: 6' 0"
 Weight: 180 lbs
 Age: 20
 Deity: None
 Type: Humanoid (Shapechanger)

Points Used:  

 STR: 12 (+1) 
 DEX: 20 (+5) [bonus attribute at level 4th and 8th; gloves of DEX]
 CON: 12 (+1)
 INT: 14 (+2)
 WIS: 12 (+1)
 CHA: 14 (+2)

 Hit Points: 48 (6 [max 1st] +17.5 [average levels 1-5] + 16.5 [average levels 6-8] + 8 [con bonus])
 Action Points: 9
 Armor Class: 19 [base 10 +4 armor +5 DEX] flat-footed 19, touch 15

Saving Throw Bonus:
 Fortitude: +4 [+3 base +1 con]
 Reflexes: +14 [+9 base +5 dex]
 Willpower: +6 [+5 base +1 wis]

 Initiative: +5
 Base Attack Bonus: +8/+3

Mind Blade (Melee) Attack +13; Full Attack +12/+5 (1d6+1, crit 19-20/x2)
Mind Blade (Ranged) Attack +13; Full Attack +12/+5 (1d6+1, crit 19-20/x2)

 Skills [40 +10 +10 +10 +10 +6 +6 +6 = 98]:
 Appraise +4 [+2 ranks +2 int]
 Balance +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]
 Bluff +9 [+6 ranks +1 cha +2 race]
 Climb +5 [+4 ranks +1 str]
 Concentration +7 [+6 ranks +1 con]
 Diplomacy +6 [+5 ranks +1 cha]
 Disable Device +6 [+4 ranks +2 int]
 Disguise +5 [+4 ranks +1 cha]
 Escape Artist +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]
 Forgery +6 [+4 ranks +2 int]
 Hide +11 [+6 ranks +5 dex]
 Intimidate +5 [+2 ranks +1 cha +2 race]
 Jump +5 [+4 ranks +1 str]
 Knowledge (Local) +6 [+4 ranks +2 int]
 Listen +5 [+4 ranks +1 wis]
 Move Silently +11 [+6 ranks +5 dex]
 Open Lock +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]
 Search +5 [+4 ranks +1 wis]
 Sense Motive +7 [+4 ranks +1 wis +2 race]
 Sleight of Hand +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]
 Speak Language +3 [+1 rank +2 int]
 Spot +5 [+4 ranks +1 wis]
 Tumble +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]
 Use Rope +9 [+4 ranks +5 dex]

Languages: 
 Common, Elven, Dwarven, Gnome

Race: Changeling
 +2 racial bonus to Bluff, Intimidate, and Sense Motive
 Natural Linguist
 Minor Change Shape (Su)
 +2 racial bonus to saves against sleep and charm effects

Class: Rogue 
 Sneak Attack: +3d6
 Trap Finding
 Evasion
 Trap Sense: +1
 Uncanny Dodge

Class: Soulknife
 Mind Blade
 Weapon Focus (Mind Blade)
 Wild Talent
 Throw Mind Blade
 Psychic Strike: +1d8

Feats [3]:
 Weapon Finesse (mind blade) 
 Deadly Precision
 Point Blank Shot

Equipment:
 Glamered Shadow Leather Armor +2 [10,610gp]
 Boots of Elvenkind [2,500gp]
 Gloves of Dexterity +2 [4,000gp]
 Cloak of Charisma +2 [4,000gp]
 2 Psionic Tattoos of Touchsight 1500
 1 Psionic Tattoo of Body Equilibrium 300
 2 Potions of Bull's Strength 600
 2 Potions of Cat's Grace 600
 1 Potion of Undetectable Alignment 300
 1 Potion of Spider Climb 300
 1 Potion of Nondetection 750
 2 Potions of Invisibility 600


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorrow: Very nice. I haven't really found the time to ponder the Clawfoot thing.

Resistor: Allright, get me that background as fast as you can.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 20, 2004)

VB,

So - what do you think of Greebol?  Do-able?


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry this took so long...

---
Description:
Devin is an average looking human male in his mid-twenties (he is 27), average height and build with short brown hair and eyes. He is generally clean-shaven except when 'in the field' when he tends to slack off most of the niceties of civilization. He wears worn green-gray explorer outfit, over his mail shirt. His boots and cloak are of elven make, and were gifts from a druid Gatekeeper, that is wears most of the time and cares for them daily. His composite longbow (called 'Greenfeather') is made of wood found deep in the Twilight Demesne and is never far from his hand, unless specifically told to leave it. 

Personality:
Devin is good-natured, but is quit and reserved. He is most at home in the wild-lands and away from the multitude of people in the cities (especially Sharn). Yet for all that, Devin is strangely drawn to explore and to see what is one the other side of the hill, down the road, across the sea, within those woods, under the city, etc. It was this desire to see what was beyond the woods of the Eldeen Reaches that lead him here… and it is that thirst to see to know which keeps him with *Adventures Inc.*

Devine is fiercely loyal to his friends and companions, more the willing to risk his life for them. He also has a strong moral code to protecting innocent people and protecting their freedoms from those who would take advantage of them through guile or strength of arms. Finally, Devin also is something of a preservationist and believes strongly in the protection of the wild places of the world, as animals and plants and nature also have these rights of life and protection from wanton destruction.

History:
Devin Greenwalker was born within Greenheart, his mother and father both ranger *Wardens of the Woods*. Somewhat small for his age, as soon as he could crawl he was sneaking out of his crib and play area to explore the woods near by. Always quit, he seem to be happiest in the company of animals or just walking alone in the trees to listen to them 'whispering among themselves' when the wind was 'just right'.

When he was 12 he was assigned to a middle-aged shifter Eldeen Ranger, Maygriss Redfang, who trained young Devin and then later adventured with him for almost 10 years. Maygriss was gruff and cold to the young human but she would eventually thaw towards him and become something of a surrogate mother for the boy. In there time they explored throughout the Eldeen Reaches, the Demon Wastes (especially through the Shaowcrags and Icehorn mountains, the Labyrinth and the area around Festering Holt), and the northern Shadow Marches. 

Four years ago Maygriss went into semi-retirement after she lost her left arm to a craven Zakya Rakshasa that ambushed the two of them in the Labyrinth. She now lives in area of the Wolf Pack, happy for the first time in her life, acting as something as a herbalist healer for the shifters that live there. 

Devin wander for a time and eventually started taking odd jobs to pay his way and see the world. Adventure Inc. is his most recent employer, but Devin has enjoy his stay with them. So long as they send him to see new things and places, he stays with them. The money and adventure is not as important as the experience of discovery that he has enjoyed.

Lately, Devin has been thinking about exploring the lost continent of Xen' Drik, but is hoping that Adventure Inc. might consider sending an expedition there… there is strength in numbers and Devin is not so overconfident that he can explore those cursed lands alone for any length of time.


----------



## resistor (Oct 21, 2004)

Description:
 Tsal is everything and nothing.  Being a changeling, he shifts forms constantly to suit his purpose, but he generally prefers the form of a pale, thin human in dark garb.  When no other form is required, this is what he can usually be found wearing.  He has no compunction whatsoever about using other forms if they suit his purpose.  His glamered shadow armor is easily hideable when he needs a disguise, and helps him vanish in the darkness.

Personality:
 Tsal is somewhat severe and cold, showing very little emotion.  In fact, the only feeling he has ever openly admitted to is boredom.  He is constantly motivated to seek out new challenges to keep himself from becoming bored.  It is largely because of this (and the decent pay) that he sticks with Adventures Inc.
 Tsal is not evil, but he is very pragmatic.  He recognizes the value of companions and will not betray them on a whim, but neither will he be putting his neck too much at risk to save them.  The one thing he resents more than anything is others trying to press morality on him.  He lives by his own heart and noone else's, and strongly resents people who think they know better than him.

History:
 Tsal was born to changeling parents deep beneath the sewers of Sharn.  In theory his last name is Guransk, but he never uses it and few even know he has one.  At a young age he became entangled in gang warfare in the lower levels of Sharn, and with the discovery of his psionic potential he quickly rose to the top with the nickname "No-Knife."
 By his mid-teens he had grown bored of the the streets of Sharn, having risen to position of power not only in the street gangs but also in major crime syndicates.  He wanted to find new challenges, which is where Adventures, Inc. came in.  He was contacted by a retired member (an old rogue) who was an undercover recruiter within the crime syndicates of Sharn.  Seeing nothing to lose and much to gain from the offer, he joined and has never looked back.
 Nowadays Tsal follows his assignments to tee, always looking for the most challenging of tasks.  His current fancy is with the Lhazaar Principalities.  He has heard great things about their sailing abilities and thinks that a maritime assassination might be an interesting new challenge.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

Note:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104448


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 21, 2004)

It looks fine, all. 

Ashy: Remind me, what's a Greebol?

Sorrow: I'll just handle the clawfoot advancement, methinks, if any. We'll see as the game progresses.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 21, 2004)

He's an Eberron character that I rolled up for another game (that failed):

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1687659#post1687659


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 22, 2004)

Uh, sure. Ask me again if you ever get in.

But anyhoo. I have to go out of town over the weekend, so I'm offline, but I 
expect to open the gaming threads on monday. So.. rock 'n roll!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm not at home the past few days, so I'll have to go back through and add the stats for my Clawfoot later. But really, I was just curious as to how
I should represent 8 levels worth of adventuring along side me, to clear that up.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Oct 23, 2004)

Could Sorrow maybe swap out for Animal Companion, and use those rules for the Clawfoot? Not sure what he would want to give up, though. Perhaps a class of armour, or more limited, Druid-Like weapon selection.

Alternatively, maybe Bloodwind is a whelp, the spawn of your beloved Bloodfang, and you're training it in her memory?


----------



## Eluvan (Oct 23, 2004)

Or of course you could just give up on the idea of advancement. The thing is, after all, primarily a mount and if you were riding a horse around you wouldn't be asking for special rules for that.

 Otherwise - convert your whole character into a ranger (or at least take 4 levels of ranger) and take the Clawfoot as your animal companion. Seems to me like it would suit the character better anyway.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm thinking of nulling any idea of advancement. At least at this stage.


----------



## Ashy (Oct 25, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Uh, sure. Ask me again if you ever get in.
> 
> But anyhoo. I have to go out of town over the weekend, so I'm offline, but I
> expect to open the gaming threads on monday. So.. rock 'n roll!




Okay - thanks...


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay, Bloodwind's stats added to the sheet. And, as an aside, apologies around. I realized I was doing what I usually do: obsessing. So. Yeah. My bad.

P.S.
For some reason I couldn't get the font tags to work so it's not as pretty anymore.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*bump*

when might we be starting


----------



## Viking Bastard (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, sorry. A close relative of mine died recently and over all the chaos concerning 
that, this whole game slipped my mind.  But with that said, I'm suspending the game 
(but not because of that) for while. Some plans I made for the game were... (dunno
how to word this) ...poor; and I have some "re-organizing" (for the lack of a better
term) to do. 

Forgive me the inconveniance. When I start this again in a few weeks time I'll contact
you all first to see if you still want in, but I can certainly understand if you don't whether
it's because of having committed yourselves elsewhere or other reasons.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

 I can wait.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Nov 2, 2004)

Indeed, condolances. Take all the time you need.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, no problem man. Godess bless.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 2, 2004)

Yes very sorry... and take your time. Just wanted to make sure all was ok


----------

